# Problemas para transmitir en estereo



## davidezex (Jul 26, 2014)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, tengo un procesador Mafer XXI con cod estéreo y un excitador M31 de 40w, cuando salgo al aire noto que no separa los canales y en los recepores cuando no hay musica queda prendida la luz del piloto estereo pero al comenzar una cancion empieza a titilar o parpadear y a veces ni enciende, ni siquiera con auriculares puedo notar ninguna separacion de los canales, ¿Que podria ser el problema? El procesador ya fue enviado a Mafer a reparar pero sigue el problema, creo que puede ser el M31 que algo debe estar andando mal, saludos. ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 26, 2014)

Hola caro davidezex , quando la luz del piloto estereo parpadear con musica (programa de audio) eso significa que lo nivel de tono piloto (19Khz) generado por tu procesador estas mui bajo y ese nivel tiene que  sener correctamente  ayustado para un desvio de 10% de 75Khz que es lo desvio correcto para 100% de modulación FM , portanto lo desvio deve sener de 7,5Khz en la portadora sin programa de audio (silencio en los dos canales). 
Haora para lograr ese ayuste correcto  es nesesario tener en manos un medidor de modulación FM , quando no hay ese recurso disponible  un meo experimental es ayustar lo potenciometro de nivel del tono piloto en la tarjeta del generador estereo para que la luz de piloto estereo del receptor no mas parpadeie con programa musical .
Quando ese nivel es demasiado alto hay un silvo molesto en lo audio del receptor.
Desafortundamente yo no conosco tu equipo , quizaz tenga ustedes lo manual de servicio , asi  las cosas son mas faceis de si resolver con informaciones tecnicas corretas.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 27, 2014)

Buenas tardes.

El problema, también, puede estar causado por un exceso del nivel de Audio, esto, provocaría una desviación excesiva en la portadora de FM. Al ser recibida esta señal, el receptor la recortaría en la etapa de FI.

Intenta entrar con menos nivel de audio en el modulador del Transmisor. Hay que tener en cuenta que en las transmisiones de FM Estéreo, al ser dos canales, la desviación ha de ser la mitad que en una transmisión Monofónica.

Lo ideal es que lo ajustes con un Medidor de Desviación, pero como supongo que no dispones de uno, no te queda más remedio que hacerlo a "Ojímetro" 

Sal U2


----------



## SuperLogico (Jul 27, 2014)

Acompaño la teoria de Daniel, sin instrunebto solo queda tocar el preset a mano, y realizar inspeccion ocular, un extremo silvaria cual estatica de AM y hacia el otro se apagaria el piloto, aun asi no conosco el equipo de mencionas, pero la solucion puede ser sencilla, no creo que fuera otra cosa. Tambien es cierto que la sobremodulacion puede producir esto pero dudo que ese sea el problema. Cordiales saludos.


----------



## davidezex (Nov 24, 2014)

hola, muchas gracias por sus comentarios, entonces en caso de que sea el exceso de volumen deberia bajarlo desde la consola así entra menor volumen a procesador? O el exceso de volumen deberia bajarlo de la salida de señal mpx a entrar al exitador m31? Como deberia hacer?


----------



## elgriego (Nov 25, 2014)

Hola davidezex,Debes reducir el nivel de la salida multiplex,hacia la entrada del excitador,Si tenes un M31,reducis el nivel de entrada a este, mediante el pote que posee,A un nivel ,que el indicador estereo de,por ej un grabador,muestre el led de estereo encendido.

Saludos.


----------



## davidezex (Nov 27, 2014)

hola, logre que prenda el piloto, baje el volumen de entrada del procesador y prendio, ahora mi pregunta es que no noto bien si hay separación de canales, tendré que bajar mas el volumen ? Gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## elgriego (Nov 27, 2014)

Hola davidezex,Pone un disco de los Beatles de las primeras epocas,de esa manera vas a notar la separacion de canales.

Pd y sino desconecta un canal.

Saludos.


----------



## davidezex (Sep 14, 2015)

Hola buenas tardes, finalmente me compre otro procesador de audio, un solidyne audimax 362, pense que iba a solucionar el problema que tenia con el mafer de no tener separacion de canales estero pero con el nuevo equipo tambien tengo el mismo problema, creo que es el exitador m31, algo debe estar funcionando mal en alguna etapa ya que solo consigo el piloto estereo pero con ningun receptor fm puedo obtener la separacion de canales, ya descarte que sea la consola y cambie los calbles, que podra ser? gracias

Hola buenas tardes, finalmente me compre otro procesador de audio, un solidyne audimax 362, pense que iba a solucionar el problema que tenia con el mafer de no tener separacion de canales estero pero con el nuevo equipo tambien tengo el mismo problema, creo que es el exitador m31, algo debe estar funcionando mal en alguna etapa ya que solo consigo el piloto estereo pero con ningun receptor fm puedo obtener la separacion de canales, ya descarte que sea la consola y cambie los calbles, que podra ser? gracias





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro davidezex , quando la luz del piloto estereo parpadear con musica (programa de audio) eso significa que lo nivel de tono piloto (19Khz) generado por tu procesador estas mui bajo y ese nivel tiene que  sener correctamente  ayustado para un desvio de 10% de 75Khz que es lo desvio correcto para 100% de modulación FM , portanto lo desvio deve sener de 7,5Khz en la portadora sin programa de audio (silencio en los dos canales).
> Haora para lograr ese ayuste correcto  es nesesario tener en manos un medidor de modulación FM , quando no hay ese recurso disponible  un meo experimental es ayustar lo potenciometro de nivel del tono piloto en la tarjeta del generador estereo para que la luz de piloto estereo del receptor no mas parpadeie con programa musical .
> Quando ese nivel es demasiado alto hay un silvo molesto en lo audio del receptor.
> Desafortundamente yo no conosco tu equipo , quizaz tenga ustedes lo manual de servicio , asi  las cosas son mas faceis de si resolver con informaciones tecnicas corretas.
> ...




Hola Daniel, una consulta, es posible que un exitador como el m31 altere de alguna forma la señal mpx? ya que compre otro procesador de audio un audimax 362 y tengo el mismo problema que el antiguo procesador que tenia antes, la radio sale al aire marca el piloto estero pero no se puede apreciar la separacion de canales, sale mono, lo he probado con varios reseptores de fm y el mismo resultado, quite un canal de la consola pero en la radio se escucha los dos canales pero mas bajo cuando deberia escucharse uno, habra unos preset dentro del exitador m31 para corregir el problema? gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 14, 2015)

davidezex dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes, finalmente me compre otro procesador de audio, un solidyne audimax 362, pense que iba a solucionar el problema que tenia con el mafer de no tener separacion de canales estero pero con el nuevo equipo tambien tengo el mismo problema, creo que es el exitador m31, algo debe estar funcionando mal en alguna etapa ya que solo consigo el piloto estereo pero con ningun receptor fm puedo obtener la separacion de canales, ya descarte que sea la consola y cambie los calbles, que podra ser? gracias
> 
> Hola buenas tardes, finalmente me compre otro procesador de audio, un solidyne audimax 362, pense que iba a solucionar el problema que tenia con el mafer de no tener separacion de canales estero pero con el nuevo equipo tambien tengo el mismo problema, creo que es el exitador m31, algo debe estar funcionando mal en alguna etapa ya que solo consigo el piloto estereo pero con ningun receptor fm puedo obtener la separacion de canales, ya descarte que sea la consola y cambie los calbles, que podra ser? gracias
> 
> ...


Bueno , ya que canbiaste de encoder estereo y lo problema no fue resolvido concluimos que puede sener lo excitador M31 lo culpado , pero desafortunadamente yo no lo conosco internamente , ojala algun conpañero mas esperto en ese equipo pueda ayudar   .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## uhf35 (Sep 14, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno , ya que canbiaste de encoder estereo y lo problema no fue resolvido concluimos que puede sener lo excitador M31 lo culpado , pero desafortunadamente yo no lo conosco internamente , ojala algun conpañero mas esperto en ese equipo pueda ayudar   .
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Tengo de auxiliar un M31 de 250 Watts que porta como exciter a un "FM25", internamente son más ó menos lo mismo con el de 40. Mañana x la mañana desde casa les paso el manual escaneado así Daniel lo "ve" por dentro.

Pregunta para el del problema, siempre saliste en estereo? saliste bien antes en algún momento? ó solo probaste el primer encoder y no andubo. No será que salías en mono antes, no? Si es así, puede que tengas algún puente de pre-énfasis de agudos activo en el emisor de 40.


----------



## davidezex (Sep 14, 2015)

hola uhf35: la verdad nunca lo pude hacer andar en estéreo, solo logre que prenda el piloto al aire al bajar el volumen de salida del exitador pero no hay separación de canales suena como en mono, saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 14, 2015)

davidezex dijo:


> hola uhf35: la verdad nunca lo pude hacer andar en estéreo, solo logre que prenda el piloto al aire al bajar el volumen de salida del exitador pero no hay separación de canales suena como en mono, saludos.



Hola davidezex,  Que raro lo que te ocurre,mira que estoy todos los dias con esos equipos,pero es la primera ves que alguien comenta esto. Con respecto a tu pregunta el excitador no posee ningun ajuste interno,que influya en la portadora,el unico ajuste es el pote de nivel de entrada de audio,o portadora mpx,tampoco trae preemfasis,porque esta viene en el procesador encoder,por lo tanto,es sumamente extraño.

El Excitador en mono,tiene un buen nivel de modulacion.?
Que pasa si conectas un solo cable de audio a la entrada del procesador?
El excitador esta bien ajustado a la fcia de transmision utilizada,no estara un poco corrido.?
La recepcion de la señal es decir la falta de estereofonia,la chequeaste con varios receptores.?

Seguire pensando.

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Sep 14, 2015)

El excitador no influye en la separación, salvo que esté mal ajustado y presente otros problemas,la causa puede ser el  generador stereo,  mal ajustado, mal configurado, puede que en la cadena de audio, la  consola, no sea stereo y este enviando la misma señal a ambos canales del  codificador,  en ese caso, encenderá el piloto, pero al estar  ingresando  la misma información al generador, no se  generara la separación, saludos.


----------



## davidezex (Sep 14, 2015)

cuando conecto un solo cable al procesador y escucho la transmision al aire sale como si estuviera con los dos canales puestos, lo que si pude leer en el manual del procesador audimax 362 indica que el pre énfasis del transmisor debe estar en plano, esto puede influir en la reparación de canales?


----------



## elgriego (Sep 14, 2015)

davidezex dijo:


> cuando conecto un solo cable al procesador y escucho la transmision al aire sale como si estuviera con los dos canales puestos, lo que si pude leer en el manual del procesador audimax 362 indica que el pre énfasis del transmisor debe estar en plano, esto puede influir en la reparación de canales?



El M31,tanto el Fm25,como el Fm40,son planos.


Saludos.


----------



## uhf35 (Sep 14, 2015)

Ajá, ahí acabo de ver la parte del MPX y para dejar en mono se suprime el pulso de 19 KHz desde adentro, nunca lo usé yo en mono.

Daniel, te dejo el circuito del FM25 x si sirve.





moises calderon dijo:


> encenderá el piloto, pero al estar  ingresando la misma información al generador, no se  generara la separación, saludos.



Pero en ese caso no se debería manifestar inestable el piloto estéreo.

----

Digo, no habrá algún lío en la cadena de audio que altere la fase de las señales antes de entrar al procesador. Algún L = -R, por decir una tontería, que haga trastabillar a la matríz M,S del MPX.


----------



## davidezex (Sep 14, 2015)

si es muy extraño ya que lo probe con un procesador mafer xxi y un solidyne audimax 362 y aun así no logro que se escuche como en la consola, se supone que si desconecto el cable izquierdo del procesador no tendría que salir al aire pero sale en ambos parlantes como en mono.


----------



## exetv (Sep 15, 2015)

una vez lo escuche y es verdad, usar siempre excitador M31 y procesador M31, excitador mafer y procesador mafer, nunca mezclarlos, aunque tendrian que andar bien al mezclarlos esto no pasa y te terminan dando dolores de cabeza, saludos


----------



## davidezex (Sep 15, 2015)

al exitador m31 lo tengo conectado a una formación de 4 dipolos en una torre de 30 metros.  lo que he notado tambien que esta sensible a los cambios de volumen de una canción a otra y se pasa del 100% de modulacion esto no deberia ocurrir se supone que el procesador tiene limitador de picos asíq lo uso en un volumen moderado.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 15, 2015)

davidezex dijo:


> al exitador m31 lo tengo conectado a una formación de 4 dipolos en una torre de 30 metros.  lo que he notado tambien que esta sensible a los cambios de volumen de una canción a otra y se pasa del 100% de modulacion esto no deberia ocurrir se supone que el procesador tiene limitador de picos asíq lo uso en un volumen moderado.



Buen Dia davidezex,El chequeo de la recepcion ,lo haces con receptores con sintonia pll,(digitales).


Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 15, 2015)

Buenas noches.

Después de leer los Post anteriores, me he decidido a intervenir, a ver si entre conseguimos resolver el problema o al menos encaminarlo.

Todo parece indicar que el problema está en el Modulador del M31, por desgracia, en la información aportada por davidezex no viene el Oscilado/Modulador, únicamente consta un bloque denominado  MODULADOR BLOQUE BB124.

Bien, vamos a repasar cómo funciona una emisión estéreo.

Una premisa básica es que la emisión en estéreo tiene que ser compatible con la emisiones Monofónicas, esto garantiza la compatibilidad con los Receptores Monofónicos.

Para pasar de un audio estero a uno Monofónico lo que se hace es sumar los dos canales, esto produce la señal L+R o Señal Suma.

La banda pasante de ambos Canales está comprendido entre 30Hz y 15KHz.

Para emitir en estéreo hay que generar otra señal que se llama  Señal Resta  o L-R

Estas dos señales, Suma y Resta se envían al Modulador

Señal Suma: SS=L+R

Señal Resta: SR=L-R

Para recuperar las señales L y R originales, el receptor de radio opera de la siguiente manera;

Para obtener la señal del canal L (izquierdo), suma la SS con la SR: 
SS+SR=(L+R)+(L-R)=L+L=2L .

Para obtener la señal del canal R (derecho), resta la SS con la SR:
SS-SR=(L+R)-(L-R)=R+R=2R 

División frecuencias de la señal MPX:
30Hz a 15kHz: Señal suma.
19 kHz: Piloto estéreo
23kHz a 53kHz: Señal resta.
57kHz: Servicio de datos RDS
67kHz a 94kHz: Servicios SCA

En esta última tabla podemos ver que, si por cualquier razón, el Modulador no deja pasar la señales superiores a 19KHz, la Transmisión será solamente del rango comprendido entre 30Hz y 15Khz (Señal Suma o Monofónica), seguramente un poco más ya que en el Receptor se detecta el tono de 19KHz.

Esto es solamente una idea más.

Habría que asegurarse que el Modulador dispone  de algún tipo de configuración en la entrada de modulación.

Documentación.

Internet y archivos personales


Sal U2


----------



## elgriego (Sep 15, 2015)

Buenas tardes Aporto el circuito del pll y vco,que utilizan los excitadores M31.
Es un circuito ,que como ven,no ofrece grandes misterios.

Pd, los varicap son bb105

Prescaler MC3393

Cristal  Ref  12,8mhz

Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 15, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Buenas tardes Aporto el circuito del pll y vco,que utilizan los excitadores M31.
> Es un circuito ,que como ven,no ofrece grandes misterios.
> 
> Pd, los varicap son bb105
> ...



Buenas noches

Gracias a El Griego por el aporte, en el circuito Posteado por davidezex, faltaba parte del esquema, justo lo que está dentro del Bloque BB124.

Los saltos de frecuencia son de 50KHz (12,8MHz/256)

El MC3393 es un Divisor Doble Módulo 15-16

Sal U2

El circuito es muy sencillo y no tendría que dar problemas.

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 15, 2015)

Hola a todos , considerando lo excitador PLL con una respuesta de Fase y amplitud adecuada a la banda ancha del sinal MPX , una sugerencia es buscar en lo encoder estereo lo trimpot responsable por ayustar la correcta Fase del tono piloto de 19KHz. 
Para eso alimentamos solamente un canal de audio con programa , lo otro canal por seguridad hechamos un corto circuito pra garantizar 0 en esa entrada. con auxilio de un receptor AltaGamma y un destornillador ayustamos lo trimpot de Fase del tono piloto de modo obtenir la maxima separación entre canal derecho y esquierdo   .
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 15, 2015)

Hola...Para mí hay algo raro!!!....no creo que sea buena idea empezar a tocar los preset del codificador sin instrumental acorde por que hay unos cuantos, máxime que con dos equipos codificadores distintos aparentemente hace la misma falla(el ultimo de re-nombre!!).
Es para estudiarlo....debería intervenir alguien "in situ" con experiencia en el tema que a la larga es lo mas "económico" en tiempo y dinero. Solo es mi apreciación con lo antes expuesto hasta aquí. 
Saludos.

Ric.

PD:Subo imagen del codificador estereo M31...todos los "rectángulos azules", son preset...son mas de 20.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 15, 2015)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...Para mí hay algo raro!!!....no creo que sea buena idea empezar a tocar los preset del codificador sin instrumental acorde por que hay unos cuantos, máxime que con dos equipos codificadores distintos aparentemente hace la misma falla(el ultimo de re-nombre!!).
> Es para estudiarlo....debería intervenir alguien "in situ" con experiencia en el tema que a la larga es lo mas "económico" en tiempo y dinero. Solo es mi apreciación con lo antes expuesto hasta aquí.
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo con usted colega,hay que mirar de cerca para saber que esta pasando ahi.

Pd,Alejemos al indio tocapote,   por lo menos en este caso.

Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 15, 2015)

Buenas noches.

Como bien dice recbivi, no es buena praxis empezar a tocar ajustes.

El retocar elementos ajustables, únicamente se hará para terminar y dejar a punto un circuito y siempre con el instrumental adecuado, en este caso sería necesario disponer de un Frecuencímetro.

El hecho de que el problema esté presente con dos Procesadores de Audio diferentes hace pensar que el problema está en el Modulador.

Si el compañero davidezex tuviera un Generador de Audio y un Osciloscopio sería sencillo analizar el problema.

Necesitaría también un Receptor con salida de la señal MPX.

Se trataría de ver la respuesta en frecuencia del Modulador, para ello se conecta el Osciloscopio en la salida MPX del Receptor de FM.

En la entrada del Modulador se conecta el Generador de Audio, se  varía la frecuencia del Generador entre 30Hz y 100KHz, y se monitorea en el Osciloscopio el nivel de señal, de esta forma podemos comprobar si la respuesta del Modulador es plana.

Pero en cualquier caso, esto es uno de esos problemas en los que hay que tener el equipo delante.

Sal U2


----------



## elmito2 (Sep 27, 2015)

Alguna ves me paso y era que faltaba nivel de mpx pero como lo probaron ya con 2 codificadores y no anda entonces me late que algo esta mal en la entrada de audio de tu m31 puede ser el potenciómetro o el filtro de paso.
Una forma económica de ajustar fm,s se lo hace con un dongle DVB y en programa sdr radio donde tiene varias herramientas como histograma para ver la modulación y analizador de audio para ver el nivel del piloto. Ami me sirve mucho y es muy económico.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 27, 2015)

elmito2 dijo:


> Alguna ves me paso y era que faltaba nivel de mpx pero como lo probaron ya con 2 codificadores y no anda entonces me late que algo esta mal en la entrada de audio de tu m31 puede ser el potenciómetro o el filtro de paso.
> Una forma económica de ajustar fm,s se lo hace con un dongle DVB y en programa sdr radio donde tiene varias herramientas como histograma para ver la modulación y analizador de audio para ver el nivel del piloto. Ami me sirve mucho y es muy económico.



Algo así



Se ven los "Picos" del piloto de 19KHz, el de 38KHz del estéreo y el de 57KHz del RDS, el corte del audio a los menos de 15KHz y el ancho del canal de FI que esta en los 180KHz y algo mas. Es notable también, visualizar dinamicamente las diferencias del canal de FI cuando se trata de emisoras con audio procesado o no.

Ric.


----------



## elmito2 (Sep 27, 2015)

Si jamas  creí que un misero dongle sirviese para tanto y cuesta tan poco. Creo que usas el programa sdr# yo uso el sdr Radio V2


----------



## walter servin (Mar 17, 2016)

Tengo un codificador estéreo mafer y en los receptores pionner cero luz piloto, solo en esa marca en el resto todo ok, supongo que estará minimamente corrido los 19 khz, ya cambie el cristal, los integrados, probé levantando la luz piloto, pero no pega en los pionner de todos los tipos, pero aclaro es solo con esa marca., que mas podría hacer ? no tengo instrumentos de medición ni en mi ciudad nadie los tiene., ojala me ayuden ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 18, 2016)

Hola caro Don walter servin , los receptores Pionner realmente son mucho mas exigentes cuando conparado a  otras marcas cuanto a la calidad (projilidad) de lo sinal MPX , principalmente lo tono piloto de 19KHz.
La regulamentación (ao menos aca en Brasil) aclara que lo tono piloto (19KHz) tiene que tener una precisión de frequenzia mejor que + o - 2Hz    .
Eso es logrado con uso de osciladores pilotados a cristal de quartzo mas lo auxilio de dibisores , asi la freuquenzia deseada (19 KHz) y su precisión definida por leys de regulamentación son obtenidas.
Como ya aclaras que NO tiene disponible un frequenzimetro digital en las manos quizaz un meo sea tentar ayustar al azar lo capacitor ayustable (trimmer) que si queda en serie con lo cristal de quartzo del oscilador responsable por la generación de lo tono piloto (19KHz) y con auxilio de un receptor Pionner prender su LED indicador de recepción estereo   
Otro ayuste inportant es lo nivel de tono piloto (19Khz) presente en lo sinal MPX , donde ese deve sener 10% del maximo programa para 100% de modulación FM (desvio de 75KHz) , nuevamente como NO es disponible instrumentos de teste y medidas un meo es ayustar ese nivel al azar de modo prender lo LED indicador de estereo del receptor .
Cuando ese nivel es insuficiente la programación de audio parpaldea lo LED , haora cuando ese nivel es demasiado hay un silbido molesto en la programación de audio recebida (oida).
!Fuerte abrazoz y buena suerte en los mantenimientos!.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 18, 2016)

elmito2 dijo:


> Si jamas  creí que un misero dongle sirviese para tanto y cuesta tan poco. Creo que usas el programa sdr# yo uso el sdr Radio V2



Hola elmito,Te queria preguntar si el sdr Radio V2 corre en xp,y si tiene algun secreto para su instalacion,yo estoy usando el sdr que aparece en el post,y me resulta mas que interesante,lo que se puede hacer con estos receptores de tv,lindo seria contar con una aplicacion gratuita,que simulara una analizador de espectro.Ya se que este hace algo de eso,pero digo algo que tenga por ej la escala en dbm,spam etc. Bue soñar no cuesta nada.

Saludos.


----------



## elmito2 (Mar 19, 2016)

Lo instale ase tiempo pero los pasos están en la página rtl-sdr.com además encontraras todo tipo de app para ese dongle incluso para android claro q*UE* tu móvil tendrá q*UE* tener entrada otg.
Para usarlo como analizador de espectro un buen programa es el RTLSDR Scanner  es algo lento pero funciona


----------



## Gatxan (Mar 19, 2016)

Hola,
Es posible que tus PIONEER necesiten un elevado nivel de señal de RF para activar el estéreo. Me explico: que necesitan que la emisora llege suficientemente potente.
Si dices que el tono pilot se deriva de un cristal de cuarzo, y que funciona en todos los otros receptores, entonces el problema es casi seguro externo a tu sistema de emisión.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 19, 2016)

Gatxan dijo:


> Hola,
> Es posible que tus PIONEER necesiten un elevado nivel de señal de RF para activar el estéreo. Me explico: que necesitan que la emisora llege suficientemente potente.
> Si dices que el tono pilot se deriva de un cristal de cuarzo, y que funciona en todos los otros receptores, entonces el problema es casi seguro externo a tu sistema de emisión.


Hola a todos , como ya aclare realmente los receptores Pioneer son mucho mas ezigentes que otras marcas con relación a la precisión de frequenzias del tono piloto para ese sener reconocido .
!Fuerte abrazoz !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## walter servin (Mar 22, 2016)

Gracias por sus respuestas y pido perdón al administrador por abrir otro post, habiendo ya uno con mismos temas.


----------



## lacers (Oct 17, 2016)

hola mil perdón por re abrir este post, pasa que tengo exactamente el mismo problema, pero en vez de ser un procesador mafer yo tengo un mk3  marca m31. lo que me pasa es que no puedo transmitir estéreo continuamente , cada vez que hay un pico de volumen en la canción queda en mono. y de la única forma que quede bien la separación estereo es bajando el nivel de audio pero queda el volumen mucho mas bajo que las demás radios


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 17, 2016)

lacers dijo:


> hola mil perdón por re abrir este post, pasa que tengo exactamente el mismo problema, pero en vez de ser un procesador mafer yo tengo un mk3  marca m31. lo que me pasa es que no puedo transmitir estéreo continuamente , cada vez que hay un pico de volumen en la canción queda en mono. y de la única forma que quede bien la separación estereo es bajando el nivel de audio pero queda el volumen mucho mas bajo que las demás radios


Hola caro Don lacers , lo problema es que el tono piloto de 19Khz estas con su nivel mas abajo que lo normal y ese debe sener 10% del sinal MPX cuando su nivel es de 100% de modulación o sea 75KHz de desvio FM.
Una salida es aumentar la ganancia de entrada de sinal MPX  del excitador FM , otra salida es identificar en lo encoder estereo cual trimpot ayusta lo nivel del tono piloto y aumentar ese nivel un poco mas.
!Suerte !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes


----------



## davidezex (Oct 17, 2016)

hola, buenas noches, alguien tiene conocimiento de cual es el pote o swich responsable de no dejar pasar el piloto estereo del exitador m31 de 40 w?


----------



## elgriego (Oct 17, 2016)

Hola davidezex,el excitador no posee ningun ajuste que imfluya especificamente sobre la portadora multiplex,,salvo el mismo que se utiliza para ajustar el nivel de audio de entrada y por consiguiente tambien imfluye sobre el nivel del piloto de la portadora multiplex.  Como bien lo indica el colega daniel ese ajuste se encuentra dentro del procesador mkIII especificamente en la placa del codificador estereo.


Saludos.


----------



## lacers (Oct 18, 2016)

hola , gracias por responder aca subo una foto del codificador estereo para ver si alguien me puede decir de que pote se ajusta el nivel piloto


----------



## elgriego (Oct 18, 2016)

Hola lacers,,Esa placa es muy nueva ,aun no llego ninguno de esos por Mardel,,,aun asi, decime los codigos de los ci y hacemos ingenieria inversa,,,es mas, unas fotos mas detalladas de la placa no vendrian nada mal.



Saludos.


----------



## lacers (Oct 19, 2016)

hola el griego, que tal? te cuento, esa placa esta en un supuesto mk3 que compre en m31 a principio del 2015, digo supuesto mk3 porque en la placa del procesador esta grabado mk2 aunque por ahí es un error o la verdad no se , yo lo compre como mk3.. buscando en Internet para saber si hay placas de procesadores m31 todas las veo diferentes, la verdad no se si m31 cambia los diseños seguidos o que.. esta noche saco mas fotos de la placa y de paso al procesador para como se puede corregir.. saludos


----------



## elgriego (Oct 19, 2016)

lacers dijo:


> hola el griego, que tal? te cuento, esa placa esta en un supuesto mk3 que compre en m31 a principio del 2015, digo supuesto mk3 porque en la placa del procesador esta grabado mk2 aunque por ahí es un error o la verdad no se , yo lo compre como mk3.. buscando en Internet para saber si hay placas de procesadores m31 todas las veo diferentes, la verdad no se si m31 cambia los diseños seguidos o que.. esta noche saco mas fotos de la placa y de paso al procesador para como se puede corregir.. saludos



Hola lacers,por lo que he visto en fotos, que han subido en diferentes foros,han realizado un diseño completamente nuevo del procesador.

 Quizas el plaquetero le pifio en las letras de las placas.


Saludos.


----------



## lacers (Oct 20, 2016)

hola amigos subo mas datos del codificador estéreo..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 20, 2016)

lacers dijo:


> hola amigos subo mas datos del codificador estéreo..


Ese es lo viejo y arquiconocido encoder analogico (ese enpleya lo mixer double balanceado MC1496). Serias muy interesante saper lo valor del cristal de quartzo que estas cercano a lo CI oscilador / dibisor "CD4060" , los 19KHz responsable por lo tono piloto es oriundo dese CI y seguramente hay un trimpot de ayuste de nivel del tono piloto .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lacers (Oct 24, 2016)

hola Daniel, el cristal dice CQ9.728


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 25, 2016)

lacers dijo:


> hola Daniel, el cristal dice CQ9.728


Muy bien ese Cristal es de 9.728MHz y el es dibidido por 512 internamente  en lo CI CD4060 para generar los 19KHz del tono piloto .
Mire con mucha atención la conexión del pino 13 del CI CD4060 , ese pino es la salida del tono piloto de 19KHz , siga esa ligación hasta un trimpot , seguramente ese es lo responsable por ayustar lo nivel de tono piloto de 19Khz.
Cuando descobrir quien es debes premeramente marcar bien su posición y despues ao azar ayustar ese nivel para que lo estereo NO parpaldeie con aumento del programa de audio.
!Suerte , seguimos conectados!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

